# Homemade hamster food!?



## My Rodent Kingdom (Jul 1, 2017)

So a lot of people ask me how I make my own hamster food?
So here is the recipe: (this is for a weeks worth with 3 hamsters)
450g Plain Bird Seed
50g Plain Cheerios (optional)
100g dried fruits (banana,strawberry)
100g dried + chopped pasta
50g vegetables (Cucumber,Lettuce and Carrot)
And that's it! I also add some of pets at home own brand of hamster nuggets, so it has all the nutrients etc.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

How many is "some" of the PAH nuggets? And what seeds are in the "plain bird seed" - is it predominantly whole grains or predominantly oily seeds?

I ask, because from what you've listed your end result is too low in protein for hamsters. Depending on bird seed details, if it's grains you're also looking at too low in fat, but if it's mostly oily seeds then the oil content could be partially masking the low protein.

Personally, if my rodent mixes contain under 50% (by weight) commercial food (which has vitamins and minerals added post production) then I use a small animal vitamin and mineral supplement (I find Dr S Tiny Animals Essentials easiest for hamsters) a couple of times a week - otherwise you're very much chancing "has all the nutrients". Deficiencies in micronutrients are exceptionally difficult to pick up on in hamsters unless things are critical, and even then they won't manifest obviously.

It's also worth noting that this mix is unsuitable full stop for Chinese, Campbells, and Russian dwarf hybrid species due to the amount of sugar.


----------

